# Terminator 6: Erstes offizielles Bild von Sarah Connor veröffentlicht



## Lukas Schmid (1. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Terminator 6: Erstes offizielles Bild von Sarah Connor veröffentlicht* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Terminator 6: Erstes offizielles Bild von Sarah Connor veröffentlicht*


----------



## Loosa (1. August 2018)

Linda Hamilton hatte mich irgendwie noch nie angesprochen. Aber cool, dass sie, so wie Urgestein Arnold, weiter mitmachen kann.
Mackenzie Davis fand ich in Halt and Catch Fire stark. Mal gucken wie sie sich in Terminator schlägt.

Trotzdem vermisse ich Summer Glau. Schade, dass die Serie damals nicht wirklich verfing.


----------



## Frullo (2. August 2018)

Loosa schrieb:


> Linda Hamilton hatte mich irgendwie noch nie angesprochen.



Kommt darauf an, was Du damit meinst. Sie ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt mein Typ. Aber die Figur der Sarah Connor gehört zusammen mit Leia Organa und Ellen Ripley für mich definitiv zu den Top 3 der weiblichen Heldinnen der 80er. Und in der Gesamtwertung werden sie höchstens von Trinity und vor allem Beatrix Kiddo getoppt.


----------



## Kartamus (2. August 2018)

Was soll das da in der Mitte sein? Männlein oder Weiblein? Warum gibt es eigentlich überhaupt schon wieder einen Terminator Film mit Rentnern? Der inoffizielle dritte Teil, T2:3D, war noch immer der beste Abschluss der Reihe.


----------



## Jerec (2. August 2018)

Kartamus schrieb:


> Was soll das da in der Mitte sein? Männlein oder Weiblein?



genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt


----------



## Schalkmund (2. August 2018)

Mann, ist die alt geworden. Aber gut der Terminator sieht mittlerweile wohl ziemlich zerknautscht aus.


----------



## OriginalOrigin (2. August 2018)

Jerec schrieb:


> genau das habe ich mich auch gefragt



Musste auch den Namen lesen um sicher zu sein. 
Aber gut,  als ich die ersten Bilder von Gwendoline  in GoT gesehen habe, war ich mir da auch nicht ganz sicher... Ein Mann mit einen etwas femininen Gesicht, oder doch eine Frau?! Am Ende war es eine Frau >.>


----------



## Cyberthom (2. August 2018)

Sarah Connor oder ne Frau mit kurzen Haaren ? für mich, schrecklich unweiblich.  Frauen mit langen Haaren sind einfach Cooler Süßer und Ansprechender.


----------



## xNomAnorx (2. August 2018)

OriginalOrigin schrieb:


> Musste auch den Namen lesen um sicher zu sein.
> Aber gut,  als ich die ersten Bilder von Gwendoline  in GoT gesehen habe, war ich mir da auch nicht ganz sicher... Ein Mann mit einen etwas femininen Gesicht, oder doch eine Frau?! Am Ende war es eine Frau >.>



Dabei sieht die Schauspielerin, Mackenzie Davis, eigentlich sehr weiblich aus  Schlecht getroffenes Foto würde ich sagen oder sie ist absichtlich irgendwie "männlicher" gemacht worden


----------

